# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm nơi sửa chữa spinder trung quốc uy tín và chất lượng

## Tuancoi

Tình hình là có 2 em spinder bị cháy cuộn dây, bác nào từng gửi đi sửa hay biết cơ sở nào sửa spinder uy tín xin chỉ giúp.  Xin chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## nhatanh75

0963691473 phương,hà nội

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> 0963691473 phương,hà nội


Cơ sở này tên gì vậy bạn?

----------


## thuhanoi

Mua luôn cái stator cho gọn 0927.533.222

(hi, quảng cáo không công  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mua luôn cái stator cho gọn 0927.533.222
> 
> (hi, quảng cáo không công  )


Cam ơn ông anh trước! kế sách của ông anh rất hay, giá loại 1.5kw và 2,2kw là bao nhiêu vậy anh?
 Mua về thay như thế nào anh chỉ em với!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mua luôn cái stator cho gọn 0927.533.222
> 
> (hi, quảng cáo không công  )


Anh Hoè đã thay stator cho em nào chưa anh?. Hiện em ko biết lôi cái stator bị cháy ra bằng cách nào, xin anh chỉ giáo

----------


## solero

> Anh Hoè đã thay stator cho em nào chưa anh?. Hiện em ko biết lôi cái stator bị cháy ra bằng cách nào, xin anh chỉ giáo


Họ có bán cái nung vỏ đó. Bắt vào thân spindle sau đó cắm điện, đợi 1 lúc là cái ruột nó tự tụt ra ah.

----------


## thuhanoi

Lấy cái bình thủy điện hư, tháo lấy cái vòng mayso nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## garynguyen

Cụ ném ra nhà cụ Luyến ấy, nhà cụ ấy có bác thợ sửa ngồi ngay ở cửa, chuyên sửa spindle

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cụ ném ra nhà cụ Luyến ấy, nhà cụ ấy có bác thợ sửa ngồi ngay ở cửa, chuyên sửa spindle


Đã ném em nó qua nhà cụ luyến! Chưa biết chất lượng thế nào nhưng thấy Giá cả cũng hợp lý, Thank bác!

----------

